# Civil service hiring process



## DonutMonster (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey everyone,

New to the community here. I work for a small town north of Boston as a dispatcher. I am currently 5th on our departments certified list eligible list. My department is hiring 3 reserve officers, couple people ahead of me have already signed saying they would take it if offered. I have already been through the academy and am certified in everything needed to hit the streets according to a few guys I work with. I was wondering how the hiring process went. Do I even get a chance to interview for the job if I am 5th if the first 3 people take a conditional job offer or do they interview everyone before hand? Can my department pick me over other candidates ahead of me even if 3 people ahead of me take a conditional job offer? Our department is struggling on the budget so instead of them spending $7,000 per new recruit to have them certified for street/desk it could save them money. I wouldn't mind waiting, but I am closing in on the 32 year old cut off age.

Thanks and stay safe


----------

